# The Left Is Palinising The Royal Wedding



## mudwhistle (Apr 24, 2011)

I tuned into NBC this morning by accident this and in only a few minutes I could not believe all of the nasty off-hand remarks they made of the Royal wedding.







 What the hell do they have against Prince William? 


This is getting to be an obsession. What happened since the days of Lady Di. 






I keep seeing CNN, ABC, MSNBC, NBC laying it to the royal couple. It's like the way they treat Donald Trump. They just think it's a friggen joke.

I've got ideas why this is happening, but I wonder why all of them are doing it? 
Who's going to the royal wedding? Check out the guest list! - CNN.com


----------



## California Girl (Apr 24, 2011)

They're probably pissed that the O's have been snubbed.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 24, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> I tuned into NBC this morning by accident this and in only a few minutes I could not believe all of the nasty off-hand remarks they made of the Royal wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh, they'll probably all be in the closet watching..

Just had to add how beautiful the couple is there.  They do look so in love.


----------



## Robert (Apr 24, 2011)

LOL of course they are the couple correctly informed Obama's they were not invited. So now the the left feels it must spew as much hate as possible on the couple.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 24, 2011)

You'd think with all his money William could invest in the Hair Club for Men.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 24, 2011)

California Girl said:


> They're probably pissed that the O's have been snubbed.




  Oh my god..


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 24, 2011)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> You'd think with all his money William could invest in the Hair Club for Men.



Ok, that was bitchy..


----------



## bodecea (Apr 24, 2011)

I believe it is appropriate to blame Obama.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 24, 2011)

bodecea said:


> I believe it is appropriate to blame Obama.




definitely.

there is nothing that can not be used to spout partisan nonsense.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 24, 2011)

I am very much looking forward to watching the wedding of two people I admire, and the tradition it represents.


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 24, 2011)

Americans should care about a British wedding because???  We do not subscribe to the concept of "royalty".  It SHOULD be ridiculed.  "Royalty" flies in the face of those that believe all men are created equal.  Privilege by birth is disgusting.  A republican such as myself believes there should be no limit to any persons aspirations based on hard work, education and intelligent choices.  We already have examples of the lucky gene pool here in our country (Paris Hilton etc...)and it is nothing to admire.  

I have nothing against the British playing dress up and pretending they are important.  It makes them look like self involved idiots.  They are not very important anymore.  They need to get used to that.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 24, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> I tuned into NBC this morning by accident this and in only a few minutes I could not believe all of the nasty off-hand remarks they made of the Royal wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cause obie wan know nutting and meech were not invited.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 24, 2011)

HUGGY said:


> Americans should care about a British wedding because???  We do not subscribe to the concept of "royalty".  It SHOULD be ridiculed.  "Royalty" flies in the face of those that believe all men are created equal.  Privilege by birth is disgusting.  A republican such as myself believes there should be no limit to any persons aspirations based on hard work, education and intelligent choices.  We already have examples of the lucky gene pool here in our country (Paris Hilton etc...)and it is nothing to admire.
> 
> I have nothing against the British playing dress up and pretending they are important.  It makes them look like self involved idiots.  They are not very important anymore.  They need to get used to that.



It's the Fairy Tale aspect that attracts Americans.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 24, 2011)

lemming count in this thread so far.

3.

and probably mudwhistle, too. that would make it 4.

"ZOMG; obama's have been snubbed"


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 24, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> lemming count in this thread so far.
> 
> 3.
> 
> ...



I hate to break this to you, but he does have alot of pull with the MSM, and if Obama and Michelle are displeased then so are they. 

Besides, the Obamas consider themselves to be royalty. Maybe they're jealous.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 24, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > lemming count in this thread so far.
> ...



i think you should count as a double.

so, it's 5 now.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 24, 2011)

HUGGY said:


> Americans should care about a British wedding because???  We do not subscribe to the concept of "royalty".  It SHOULD be ridiculed.  "Royalty" flies in the face of those that believe all men are created equal.  Privilege by birth is disgusting.  A republican such as myself believes there should be no limit to any persons aspirations based on hard work, education and intelligent choices.  We already have examples of the lucky gene pool here in our country (Paris Hilton etc...)and it is nothing to admire.
> 
> I have nothing against the British playing dress up and pretending they are important.  It makes them look like self involved idiots.  They are not very important anymore.  They need to get used to that.



I think you may be mistaking the British Royal family as people who give a shit what Americans think of them. Maybe we need to get used to that. 

We chose a Republic, they chose a Monarchy. As both countries are entitled to do. That is no reason to ridicule them any more than for them to ridicule us. 

As a concept, I have no interest in their royal family. However, certain individuals within it, such as the Queen, Princess Anne, Princes William and Harry actually do a huge amount for the country. And, those individuals, I respect for what they do.... regardless of their birth.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 24, 2011)

It's a British thing; I hope they enjoy it.

And I'm glad they didn't invite the Obamas who would no doubt humiliate the U.S. with their tacky behavior.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 24, 2011)

boedicca said:


> It's a British thing; I hope they enjoy it.
> 
> And I'm glad they didn't invite the Obamas who would no doubt humiliate the U.S. with their tacky behavior.



My thoughts exactly. No one needs to Obamas embarrassing the country - again.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 24, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Just like the Obama Administration, you like to fudge the numbers.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 24, 2011)

If our Mainstream Media doesn't like them, then I think they're great. 

I feel the MSM is a very poor judge of what is good and bad in this world.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 24, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




nah, credit where credit is due.

you earned the two-pointer with your "they consider themselves to be royalty" input.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 24, 2011)

boedicca, however, so far counts only as 1/2.

she offered the talking point about the "non-invitation", but, surprisingly, did not go full retard.

so it is 5,5.

damn, how exciting.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 24, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...




Obama ignores the rule of law and is subverting The Constitution with his expansive use of executive orders and CZARS.

During times of crisis, he parties and goes on vacation to an extent that would make Marie Antoinette blush with shame.

Yes, he thinks he has a Divine Right to Authoritarian Power.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 24, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



The way the MSM fawns over them and the way they spend our money what other conclusion can a rational person come to?

I visited the UK years ago. The Brits are very proud of their royals, or at least they consider them something of value. They choose to hold them on a pedestal. They aren't forced to like in other countries.


----------



## Granny (Apr 24, 2011)

Robert said:


> LOL of course they are the couple correctly informed Obama's they were not invited. So now the the left feels it must spew as much hate as possible on the couple.



Hadn't thought about that, but you're probably onto something there - and I agree that they were right to ignore the Obamas with good reason.  It appears that William and Kate are trying to make this a more personal occasion than a state occasion - and Diana, if alive, I'm sure would be pleased with their decision.

My thought is that the MSM among other "media" outlets are being their usual crass, unapologetic, demonic, pompous, miserable, arrogant selves.  After all, "the public has a right to know."  So they connive, whittle, bribe, and do whatever other despicable trick they can to dig up every single little snippit they can about the bride, groom, bridal colors, flowers, the cake, oh ... and let's not forget every single detail they can possibly spill on the bride's gown.  WE THE PUBLIC HAVE A RIGHT TO KNOW!!!!!  At all costs!!!!  

Well, fuck that.  There's a whole lot of people looking forward to seeing everything at the time of the wedding ... just as we look forward with anticipation to the wedding of our family members or friends.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 24, 2011)

We fought a revolution so that we don't have to care about a Royal Wedding


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 24, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




yeah, eating iranian caviar and lobster at the waldorf-astoria, that damn michelle. and that damn msm.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 24, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> We fought a revolution so that we don't have to care about a Royal Wedding



You act like you fought in the thing.

I didn't know you were that old.


----------



## Samson (Apr 24, 2011)

boedicca said:


> It's a British thing; I hope they enjoy it.
> 
> And I'm glad they didn't invite the Obamas who would no doubt humiliate the U.S. with their tacky behavior.



Indeed, in a wee country full of bowler-wearing lispers named "Nigel," they need something that passes for entertainment besides BBC programming.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 24, 2011)

boedicca said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Let them eat cake...or turkey...if they must.

But we're gonna tax the hell out of your fast-food so all of the fatties pay a price for their crimes.


----------



## Samson (Apr 24, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > We fought a revolution so that we don't have to care about a Royal Wedding
> ...



Yeah, he fought along the side of George Stephanopolis at the Battle of Berkeley where they threw Daisys at the Redcoats on Earth Day, 1776.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 24, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...





Correction:  Let Them Eat Tofu while the Obamas hold dinner parties serving Wagyu Beef.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 24, 2011)

boedicca said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



full retard, but on another issue.

i knew you could do it.

marie antoinette. 

now next talking point, charles I.


----------



## Samson (Apr 24, 2011)

boedicca said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...





"Wag You Beef?"



You're makin' this shit up.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 24, 2011)

Samson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > It's a British thing; I hope they enjoy it.
> ...



Think about this... that wee country once rule over an empire on which the sun never set. Impressive history for such a small nation. Criticize the Brits if you so chose, but - before the US came along - they were us. And one of these days, we will be what they are now... a shadow of our former glory.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 24, 2011)

Samson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




No I'm not. It's the American version of Kobe Beef:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kobe_beef


And incredibly expensive.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 24, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




And more importantly, the Brits promoted Western Civilization which has led to the spread of liberty across the globe.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 24, 2011)

the partisan nonsense is hilarious.

keep on keeping on.


----------



## Samson (Apr 24, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I like the name.

Sounds like something that should be served at Chippendales.


----------



## Samson (Apr 24, 2011)

boedicca said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Not to mention the spread of small pox, venerial disease, and deep fried food.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 24, 2011)

L.K.Eder said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Charles the 1st ruled in the 1600s. 

He was executed. I guess they knew how to take care of abusive rulers back then.


----------



## Samson (Apr 24, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



If our TV programming becomes anything like BBC, then we'll know we've hit bottom.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 24, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > We fought a revolution so that we don't have to care about a Royal Wedding
> ...



You don't see me sucking up to no queen do you?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 24, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



he was executed for high treason.

OMG; the parallels to king obomba are truly obvious.

why does the lame stream media not report about this?


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 24, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I think they need to finish out the rest of their term eating Ramen after what he's done to the debt.


----------



## Samson (Apr 24, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Too easy.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 24, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



If you mean Michelle, yes I do.


----------



## Samson (Apr 24, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Does Ramen come in Chit-lin' Flavor?


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 24, 2011)

Samson said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Does it come in Chilean Sea Bass flavor?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 24, 2011)

Palinizing  the Royal Wedding?

Palins don't get married


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 24, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Palinizing  the Royal Wedding?
> 
> Palins don't get married



Lies.

Sarah Palin did.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 24, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Palinizing  the Royal Wedding?
> ...



To Palinise the royal wedding Kate would get banged up and trash William on daytime talk TV then strut her stuff on Dancing with the Stars


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 24, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Palinising someone is to trash them in any shape of form that they can imagine. 

Pretty soon the royals will be getting death-threats.

Why don't we talk about their retarded children while we're at it. 
And to top it off, after they got burned for it they made up some story that Sarah Palin made fun of her own kid in the same manner.

Talk about delusional.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 24, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Actually, if the Royal Wedding were to be truly Palised they would only allow the wedding to be shown on Fox News


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 24, 2011)

If the Royal Wedding were Palinised.......Kate would write "I do" on her palm


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 24, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> If the Royal Wedding were Palinised.......Kate would write "I do" on her palm



You're really reaching now.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 24, 2011)

beautiful couple? you mean some geeking guy who was born into privilege from a familily that made it's fame and fortune on the dead bodies of the  poor and helpless(many of them Americans) is going to marry some good looking gold digger......BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 24, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> beautiful couple? you mean some geeking guy who was born into privilege from a familily that made it's fame and fortune on the dead bodies of the  poor and helpless(many of them Americans) is going to marry some good looking gold digger......BEAUTIFUL!



I don't see how you can live with yourself. 

Nothing in this world is good, except for the hope for communism in this country, aye comrade?

Would it help if his Daddy Charles was an avid supporter of Global Warming?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 24, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > If the Royal Wedding were Palinised.......Kate would write "I do" on her palm
> ...



I guess you are right

After all the Palins are the American equivalent of the royal family


----------



## California Girl (Apr 24, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Actually, that's the Kennedy's. Idiot.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 24, 2011)

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Who?

The Kennedys don't even rate their own reality TV show idiot...

Kennedys are so 1960s....this is the age of Palin


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 24, 2011)

I, for one, am offended that the Palins did not rate an invite to the royal wedding

The Queen must be jealous of Sarah


----------



## editec (Apr 24, 2011)

I guess there must be something I could care less about, but offhand I cannot quite identify what that something is.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 24, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > beautiful couple? you mean some geeking guy who was born into privilege from a familily that made it's fame and fortune on the dead bodies of the  poor and helpless(many of them Americans) is going to marry some good looking gold digger......BEAUTIFUL!
> ...



what? I live quite weel thank you ,you think hiding the truth makes one happy? I'm not a communist, just a realist.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 24, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> I, for one, am offended that the Palins did not rate an invite to the royal wedding
> 
> The Queen must be jealous of Sarah



Or..... it could be that no one, other than really, really stupid people (on either side of the aisle) are the only ones who give a shit about Palin. 

In fact, I'd go on the record and state that most people in the UK wouldn't even know who the hell Sarah Palin is. But, please, do not let facts and reality get in the way of your rampant stupidity. You never have before.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 24, 2011)

I just wonder when the media is going to realize that we don't have royalty in this nation.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 24, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> I, for one, am offended that the Palins did not rate an invite to the royal wedding
> 
> The Queen must be jealous of Sarah



Uh, you seem to get more and more absurd as you go along.

Sarah Palin isn't a head of state for one. 

The Obama's were snubbed because they are total assholes to the UK.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 24, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



What country do you live in?

And you don't have to be a communist to admire it, just willfully ignorant.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 24, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



United States and I don't admire communism it's a fallicay much like free markets.


----------



## Cal (Apr 24, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> I tuned into NBC this morning by accident this and in only a few minutes I could not believe all of the nasty off-hand remarks they made of the Royal wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're full of shit. I've watched MSNBC's coverage of the wedding 3 straight days. I haven't heard one negative thing about the couple. Just coverage on who's gonna be there, and what the ceremony will involve. I personally couldn't give a shit about the wedding.. but hey, I wish them well. They're a great looking couple.

But..

You're just using this as a chance to attack Obama. As you use everything to do. 

There's a name for what you guys do..



> *Obama Derangement Syndrome: *The acute onset of paranoia in otherwise normal people in reaction to the policies, the statements -- nay -- the very existence of Barack Obama.



Urban Dictionary: obama derangement syndrome

I would add to that..

"Never letting anything pass without blaming Obama". It's so stupid and childish.. .

And wtf is "Palinising?" .. New right-wing word?


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 24, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Living "weel" in America doesn't prove that communism is a great way of life.

It proves the opposite.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 24, 2011)

Cal said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I tuned into NBC this morning by accident this and in only a few minutes I could not believe all of the nasty off-hand remarks they made of the Royal wedding.
> ...



Muddy has to have some diversion, their presidential playing field is looking so glum.  Especially Palin's pathetic polling.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 24, 2011)

Cal said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I tuned into NBC this morning by accident this and in only a few minutes I could not believe all of the nasty off-hand remarks they made of the Royal wedding.
> ...



You're so blind.

I guess this is why you're so lost. MSNBC is one of the worst when it comes to making fun of the wedding. 

I guess you're used to the way they talk so much you don't notice an obvious snub. 

Chris Mathews really tied into them with his panel yesterday.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 24, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Like that bothers me. 

We'll see how the election turns out regardless how the press tries to suppress the GOP vote.

Usually elections turn out the way people are talking around the water cooler, and what I hear is not good for Obama.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 24, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Didn't say it did nor is America Communist. The poster asked "How do I live with myself" and my response was " quite weel".


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 24, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Cal said:
> ...



Hang in there, maybe Trump can bring it home to the GOP for ya.


----------



## Samson (Apr 24, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





I heard Chelsea is preggers with Bill Clinton's 45th grandchild.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 24, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Hmmmmm.

I think you're lying to yourself.

You can derive from the Royal Wedding all of that pain and suffering, all of the negativity and you think you're living weel.  It's also why you identify with Obama so easily. 

Could it be you can't stand seeing someone else being privileged. Does envy rule your life more then you will admit?

I think it's highly possible. 

Its why Obama and his like are able to use our worst character traits against us. How he and those who are like him are able to manipulate us into thinking that the rich need to be punished. It's an age old game they're playing. It's brainwashing. 

Obama will never be able to bring us together because he can't help himself. He considers himself to be better then us and anyone who is really royal is a source of scorn for him. He can't help but hate those he feels are privileged. His head is so full of nonsense that he can't think straight. Having been surrounded by communists from birth has taught him this. He's smooth and clever and well practiced, he even gave classes at the university on how to be a radical and not appear confrontational. He sometimes lets loose with a gaff that shows his true feelings but the press takes it a upon themselves to cover for him.

I for one don't envy Obama. I feel sorry for him. He could be a source of hope for this nation instead of source of constant conflict. His constant need to divide and conquer is his only goal in life outside of living high on the hog on someone else's dime. The Royals can see right through him and for that he hates them.


----------



## syrenn (Apr 24, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> I tuned into NBC this morning by accident this and in only a few minutes I could not believe all of the nasty off-hand remarks they made of the Royal wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I like them and plan on watching the wedding.


----------



## Cal (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks like about 94% of Americans also couldn't give two shits about the wedding..

Only 6 percent of Americans really care about the royal wedding | The Raw Story


----------



## Cal (Apr 24, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Link?


----------



## boedicca (Apr 24, 2011)

Cal said:


> Looks like about 94% of Americans also couldn't give two shits about the wedding..
> 
> Only 6 percent of Americans really care about the royal wedding | The Raw Story




Proving once again that Sturgeon's Law is correct:  90% of everything is crap.

So 10% of the U.S. population has good taste, but only 60% of them have time to watch the ceremony.


----------



## Samson (Apr 24, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> I for one don't envy Obama. I feel sorry for him. He could be a source of hope for this nation instead of source of constant conflict. His constant need to divide and conquer is his only goal in life outside of living high on the hog on someone else's dime. The Royals can see right through him and for that he hates them.



A tad off topic, but I too pity Obama as the stooge that the Democratic Party put up as the sacrificial goat that would take the brundt of the nation's unhappiness over the Financial Meltdown they caused by ignoring the (admittedly feeble) warnings from the Bush Administration during 1998.

But if you're gonna pick a sacrificial goat, why pick a black guy? I mean, I know the Dems were the Party that supported slavery, but you'd think that they'd have gotten over their spite by now.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 24, 2011)

Samson said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I for one don't envy Obama. I feel sorry for him. He could be a source of hope for this nation instead of source of constant conflict. His constant need to divide and conquer is his only goal in life outside of living high on the hog on someone else's dime. The Royals can see right through him and for that he hates them.
> ...




Here's why:

_"I mean, you got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy," Biden said. "I mean, that's a storybook, man."_

Biden's description of Obama draws scrutiny - CNN


And considering how the programs promoted by the Dems keep millions of black in urgan ghetto-plantations, they really don't have much esteem for them in the first place.  Why not sacrifice one for "the cause"?


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 24, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Why can't you guys ever get anyone articulate?


----------



## California Girl (Apr 24, 2011)

Cal said:


> Looks like about 94% of Americans also couldn't give two shits about the wedding..
> 
> Only 6 percent of Americans really care about the royal wedding | The Raw Story



I'm sure that William and Catherine will be devastated by this 'news'.


----------



## Samson (Apr 24, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Barney Frank and Shiela Jackson Lee were already taken.


----------



## Samson (Apr 24, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I'd think that they'd realize that this is going too far, and that even their loyal black voting block would notice they've been set up.

But perhaps I'm giving Tandrus too much credit.

If only he were here.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 24, 2011)

I miss Tandrus.   He provided "perspective".


----------



## Samson (Apr 24, 2011)

boedicca said:


> I miss Tandrus.   He provided "perspective".



Amazing coincidence:

It appears he's just registered.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 24, 2011)

Samson said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Yeah and besides you do already have Boner and Can'tor.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 24, 2011)

Cal said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Cal said:
> ...



It's difficult to find the video of the show I watched live. I hate to disappoint you. Sorry. 

However CNN is reporting erroneous information. 

CNN is reporting the Fergie never received an invitation but in fact she received one and turned it down. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mvs9b-Fu_q8]YouTube - Fergie&#39;s Royal Wedding Snub[/ame]

This morning I tuned into NBC and those bitches (I mean the guys too) were making some pretty snide remarks. 

Sorry, but I don't have a video of that ether.

Doesn't mean it never happened.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 24, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > lemming count in this thread so far.
> ...



the only palookas that have ever referred to Obama/The Obamas as royalty are stupid, ignorant, radical, right wing hacks like yourself.

Just like how you're the only fools that call Obama...."Messiah"

Wise up!


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 24, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Yes, folks like you would never admit the way you slobber at their feet. The way you bestow on them great qualities they don't possess. The way you defend them even when they do or say things that are dishonest. 

Obama doesn't like following the rules like everyone else and you call him clever for that. 

The way you folks literally make fools of yourselves over him you can't blame the average person from noticing. 

I don't call him Messiah, but Louis Farrakhan has.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 24, 2011)

bodecea said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Americans should care about a British wedding because???  We do not subscribe to the concept of "royalty".  It SHOULD be ridiculed.  "Royalty" flies in the face of those that believe all men are created equal.  Privilege by birth is disgusting.  A republican such as myself believes there should be no limit to any persons aspirations based on hard work, education and intelligent choices.  We already have examples of the lucky gene pool here in our country (Paris Hilton etc...)and it is nothing to admire.
> ...



A certain sect of Americans to be specific.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 24, 2011)

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I, for one, am offended that the Palins did not rate an invite to the royal wedding
> ...



I guess you are right.....kinda like most Americans don't give a shit whether the second in line to a bogus throne is getting married


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 24, 2011)

I was watching a video of how Hollywood hires photographers to Photo-shop their pictures before they're published in magazines. The interviewer asked how often actors get theire pics fixed with Photo-shop. 

He said around 98% of the time. 

From Jaylo to Rosie O'Donnell, they all want to look better then they really do.

It kind of explains why Hollywood is so cynical and believes in liars and charlatans like Obama.  

It's because they feel nothing is real in America. Even in the White House. So why not put a con-artist in there. At least he's not an evil Republican. After all, the rich are thieves, politicians are dishonest, everyone is out for themselves. Republicans want to bring back slavery, murder children outside of the womb, they want to put old ladies out in the street. They're white, fat, balding, and rich. Yukkk. All you want is somebody who looks good in an expensive suit and can talk a bunch of shit and they're happy.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 24, 2011)

Before he gets married, Prince William needs to consult with Donald Trump on proper comb-over technique


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 24, 2011)

Anyone notice that conservatives sucked up to British royalty in 1776 and they stll suck up to royalty now?


----------



## Samson (Apr 24, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Fairies?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 24, 2011)

The British royalty give new meaning to the term "Welfare Queen"


----------



## Samson (Apr 24, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> The British royalty give new meaning to the term "Welfare Queen"




So?

All the sudden you're concerned that someone's a welfare cheat?

What about the CHIIIIIIIIIILDREEEEEEEN!!!


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 24, 2011)

Robert said:


> LOL of course they are the couple correctly informed Obama's they were not invited. So now the the left feels it must spew as much hate as possible on the couple.


Now that is the silliest thing I've read on here in a while.


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 24, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > beautiful couple? you mean some geeking guy who was born into privilege from a familily that made it's fame and fortune on the dead bodies of the  poor and helpless(many of them Americans) is going to marry some good looking gold digger......BEAUTIFUL!
> ...


Actually, Prince Charles does believe in global warming. He advocates for the environment constantly.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 24, 2011)

Political Junky said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Same difference.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 24, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Anyone notice that conservatives sucked up to British royalty in 1776 and they stll suck up to royalty now?



Or, maybe we just don't writhe with petty silliness just cuz your Messiah didn't get an invite. 

Minding our own business is part of being a conservative. We neither condemn nor applaud the Royal family. We ain't that interested. 

Anyone notice how the left hate anyone who appears to snub their Messiah?


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 24, 2011)

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone notice that conservatives sucked up to British royalty in 1776 and they stll suck up to royalty now?
> ...


Name any head of state, other than royalty, who was invited to the wedding.

http://www.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/europe/04/23/uk.royal.wedding.guests/index.html?hpt=C1
<excerpt>
The royal wedding, as a semi-state occasion, does not include world leaders outside the Commonwealth -- so Presidents Obama and Sarkozy will have to find alternative diversions for April 29.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 24, 2011)

There goes another rabid radical reactionary Right winger calling the President "Messiah" again.

What a bunch of fools.


lol


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 24, 2011)

Political Junky said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Canadian Prime Minister Stephen Harper for one.

The King of Bahrain for another. 

British Prime Minister David Cameron is another.


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 24, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


You might want to reread my post. 

"The royal wedding, as a semi-state occasion,* does not include world leaders outside the Commonwealth* -- so Presidents Obama and Sarkozy will have to find alternative diversions for April 29."


----------



## California Girl (Apr 24, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> There goes another rabid radical reactionary Right winger calling the President "Messiah" again.
> 
> What a bunch of fools.
> 
> ...



You still don't get it, do ya? Calling him your Messiah mocks y'all, not him. It's the worshipers, not the idol that we mock.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 24, 2011)

Political Junky said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



The King of Bahrain is a British subject?


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 24, 2011)

Political Junky said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



So the following are part of the British commonwealth?



> Royal guests include the Greek royal family, the Queen of Denmark and representatives from Belgium, Luxembourg, the Netherlands and Norway. Also included are royals from Spain, Sweden and Romania. Prince Albert of Monaco is invited with his fiancee, Charlene Wittstock, the former South African Olympic swimmer. Also coming is Princess Elizabeth of Yugoslavia, mother of "Dynasty" star Catherine Oxenburg.
> 
> The Sultan of Brunei and the Crown Prince of Bahrain will attend, along with the Sheikh of Kuwait. Representatives from Oman, Qatar, Saudi Arabia and Abu Dhabi will also attend.
> 
> From Africa, royals from Lesotho, Morocco and Swaziland, and from Asia and the Pacific, Malaysia, Thailand and Tonga will all be represented.



I guess you could say that Obama isn't part of the commonwealth, which means for the good of the people, because he's obviously not a friend to the Brits. Course the Brits used to be one of our best allies, but not anymore.


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 24, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


King is royal, right?
You really have a problem reading or comprehending.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 24, 2011)

Political Junky said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



I have no problem reading and comprehending. A head of state is royalty. I named two heads of state that weren't. There were 4 others that were mentioned that weren't royalty.

You wanted me to go back and re-read your fucken post. You changed it after the fact asshole. The proof that you changed it is in what was quoted when I responded. Lying sack of shit.



> Name any head of state, other than royalty, who was invited to the wedding.





> the Queen of Denmark and *representatives from Belgium, Luxembourg, the Netherlands and Norway*



I like the way you compartmentalized it so you can act like you won, but you couldn't prove your point.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 24, 2011)

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone notice that conservatives sucked up to British royalty in 1776 and they stll suck up to royalty now?
> ...



As CaliGurl grovels at the feet of a class of people who by definition define themselves as better than her. Her time in England has turned her into an ass licking expatriate sucking up to her betters


----------



## Zona (Apr 24, 2011)

AquaAthena said:


> I am very much looking forward to watching the wedding of two people I admire, and the tradition it represents.



Didnt you tune into Rush Limbaugh's wedding?  (Well, his latest one).  

It represents everything that is holy matrimony.  

I mean he was in his 60's and she was 33.  That is true love right there.  I am sure the other women he married though it was true love as well but eh, thats their problem, not the new girl's.


----------



## Cal (Apr 24, 2011)

Let's take a look at history, courtesy of Factcheck:



> It&#8217;s common for American presidents to attend official state visits at the invitation of the queen, but rare for them to attend royal weddings &#8212; even when they got invitations &#8212; so it would not be unusual if the Obamas did not attend.
> 
> &#9632;President Truman did not attend Princess Elizabeth&#8217;s wedding on Nov. 20, 1947. Truman Library Archivist Randy Sowell said library records show the British government invited "the United States to send an official representative to the wedding." Truman "selected the U.S. ambassador to the United Kingdom, Lewis W. Douglas, as the official representative. Neither President Truman nor first lady Bess Truman attended the wedding" of the woman who is now queen of England.
> &#9632;President Eisenhower and first lady Mamie Eisenhower were not invited to Princess Margaret&#8217;s wedding on May 6, 1960, according to Kevin Bailey, an archivist at the Eisenhower Library. Instead, Eisenhower remained in Washington, D.C., and signed the Civil Rights Act of 1960. A summary of telephone calls maintained at the library show the president had to be convinced by John Hay Whitney, the U.S. ambassador to the United Kingdom, to send a wedding gift to Princess Margaret, Bailey told us. In an April 29, 1960 phone call, Eisenhower told Whitney he was against sending a gift because "no official notification of the wedding had come to him," but Whitney insisted, and "settlement was made on a small wedding ring ashtray," the records show.
> ...


----------



## Zona (Apr 24, 2011)

By the way, as far as this royal wedding thing..5 words come to mind..

Who gives a flying fuck.  

Seriously.


----------



## Zona (Apr 24, 2011)

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > There goes another rabid radical reactionary Right winger calling the President "Messiah" again.
> ...



I think you calling him an idol is a bit much.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 24, 2011)

Zona said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > I am very much looking forward to watching the wedding of two people I admire, and the tradition it represents.
> ...



Well, she's not a teenager, thus not a "girl". Rush didn't rob the cradle. 

Personally I think you're jealous. 

Why don't you bitch about Larry King marrying some chick 50 years younger then him while you're at it.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 24, 2011)

Zona said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



You'd be surprised how many people worship his skinny ass. 

So idol fits.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 24, 2011)

I remember the days when the black community was joking that Bill Clinton nailed more sisters than Obama. 

Now he's the second coming of MLK.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 25, 2011)

Zona said:


> By the way, as far as this royal wedding thing..5 words come to mind..
> 
> Who gives a flying fuck.
> 
> Seriously.



Bootlicker types.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 25, 2011)

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone notice that conservatives sucked up to British royalty in 1776 and they stll suck up to royalty now?
> ...



President Obama didn't get invited to the wedding of Bristol Palin and Levi Johnson either....


Oh, wait a minute....there was no wedding


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 25, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> I tuned into NBC this morning by accident this and in only a few minutes I could not believe all of the nasty off-hand remarks they made of the Royal wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pssst....Chicken Little,

What were you ranting and raving about?

The CNN piece you linked to was not bashing the wedding, simply reporting on the attendees.

What were the other media outlets saying , that you saw/heard, that got your panties all in a bunch?

How, exactly, was/is "the left Palinising the royal wedding?"


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 25, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I tuned into NBC this morning by accident this and in only a few minutes I could not believe all of the nasty off-hand remarks they made of the Royal wedding.
> ...



The CNN vid I linked to misreported that Fergie never received an invite. 

Most of my complaint was from live coverage I saw this week with my own eyes. Sorry if youtube didn't provide video evidence. 

Watch NBC long enough you'll see it, but then nobody watches that crappy news station much anymore so I can see why you weren't aware.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 25, 2011)

Now THIS is a Royal Wedding!

Prince William and Kate can never match the grace and charm of the Princess Fiona wedding


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 25, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> The CNN vid I linked to misreported that Fergie never received an invite.
> 
> *Most of my complaint was from live coverage I saw this week with my own eyes. Sorry if youtube didn't provide video evidence. *
> 
> Watch NBC long enough you'll see it, but then nobody watches that crappy news station much anymore so I can see why you weren't aware.



That's fine, but just talk about the stuff you saw/heard. I'm really curious to know.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 25, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > The CNN vid I linked to misreported that Fergie never received an invite.
> ...



I said I saw it on TV earlier. 

I notice a lot of things and much of it never gets to the internet. 

I remember Charles and Diana how they gushed over them. That was an arranged marriage. This one seems to be based on LOVE and they talk about it like it's a joke.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 25, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Mud, I'm sorry, but your stuff sounds really really vague and I'm having a hard time believing your claims.

This morning, on MSNBC's Morning Joe, the entire crew  has moved their production to England for the week, they were doing their show their live today and for the rest of the week and they were all gushing about the wedding. Them and all the rest of the usual left-wing cast on that show.

Now that's a specific example, and can be proven...just watch the show tomorrow morning or Google Morning JOe/England and you'll probably fine YouTubes of it.

I haven't heard anything as even near concrete from you solidifying what you've claimed....other than "I saw it on TV" You haven't even said what "it" is.

Help me out here.


----------



## Mr. Peepers (Apr 25, 2011)

> Americans should care about a British wedding because??? We do not subscribe to the concept of "royalty". It SHOULD be ridiculed. "Royalty" flies in the face of those that believe all men are created equal. Privilege by birth is disgusting. A republican such as myself believes there should be no limit to any persons aspirations based on hard work, education and intelligent choices. We already have examples of the lucky gene pool here in our country (Paris Hilton etc...)and it is nothing to admire.
> 
> I have nothing against the British playing dress up and pretending they are important. It makes them look like self involved idiots. They are not very important anymore. They need to get used to that.



Exactly... I'm surprised that the corporatists are defending these useless figureheads that live off the taxpayers... Wait, no I'm not.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 25, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



I didn't write it down. 

It's been awhile since I watched network news and I'm not used to the sneering smarmy attitude they were exhibiting concerning the event. I'm not gonna exaggerate it, but it really seemed to me to be like a bunch of gays talking about how horrid some celebrity's dress looked like on the Red-carpet. I watched for a couple of minutes and decided to watch something positive like SpongeBob Square-pants.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 25, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> I didn't write it down.
> 
> It's been awhile since I watched network news and I'm not used to the sneering smarmy attitude they were exhibiting concerning the event. I'm not gonna exaggerate it, but it really seemed to me to be like a bunch of gays talking about how horrid some celebrity's dress looked like on the Red-carpet. I watched for a couple of minutes and decided to watch something positive like SpongeBob Square-pants.



OK, I'm going to chalk it up at you just already being predispositioned to not like what they were saying.

However, check out Morning Joe tomorrow morning if possible. Or just see what the teevee is saying about it tonight...I'm sure they aren't bashing. I haven't seen that.

I will say, I've seen some people say its no big deal. Some media people that is, perhaps one. I'll keep an eye out for the marriage story this week and see what the general response is, either positive or negative.


----------



## Zona (Apr 25, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



any woman who would marry either of them and can look in the mirror and say it was for love is lying.

I am jealous of Rush Limbaugh?  Oh dear god you so dont know me.  Of all people to say I am jealous of..this just makes no sense.


----------



## Zona (Apr 25, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



and cali girl is one of them.  That surprised me really.


----------



## Zona (Apr 25, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Now THIS is a Royal Wedding!
> 
> Prince William and Kate can never match the grace and charm of the Princess Fiona wedding



The problem is, obama wasn't invited and CBS was talking smack about shrek.  They Palinized the wedding and ruined it!


----------



## Zona (Apr 25, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Please stop,your messing up the troll like uh ness of the post.  It was designed to somehow slam the left ....  let me repeat this.  Somehow this wedding is an opportunity to slam the left and since Obama wasnt invited, somehow slam him as well.

A monday or tuesday cant go by with the left being wrong for it being monday or tuesday.

You have to understand the rules.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 25, 2011)

Zona said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Then STFU.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 25, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't write it down.
> ...



I saw programs on CNN, MSNBC, and NBC and they all seemed to have a common theme, that the wedding was a joke. Last Friday morning NBC took it a bit too far, in my opinion. 

I sense a great deal of apathy from the MSM for some reason. It seemed to be close to the response that Michelle gave when they asked her about not being invited. The headline said she didn't think it was important. It could have been misreported, because she later appeared on Regis and said she was okay with not being invited.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 25, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Maybe if you could explain why it is important, we could understand your concern


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 25, 2011)

Zona said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Ohhhh....yeah, I get it now.


----------



## Zona (Apr 25, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Excellent retort.  Thoughtful, insightful, educated...damn.  Just perfect.


----------

